# Puppy Rescue in DFW area of TX



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

I work at a public charter school and we found a litter of pups and momma under one of our portable buildings. I've rescued 3 so far. I've adopted one with the other 2 finding homes as well. There are, maybe, 4 more left which I'll be getting this afternoon after school. I know that 2, for sure, have homes. There's a good chance another does, but I don't know for sure yet. The local No Kill Shelters I've contacted are full. I'm really hoping to find homes for these pups. The mother is still nursing them, but seemed very unconcerned when I was under there getting her pups. They all look and act healthy, but will need prompt Vet attention due to where they have been. 

If anybody in the DFW area of Texas is willing to be a adopter, please respond to this thread. I'm willing to bring the pup to you or meet you halfway.


Oh..BTW...the little pup in my Avatar picture is the one we adopted. Our Basset just loves her new little brother.


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

UPDATE

All puppies were rescued and found homes!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Lucky pups. How about the mom?


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

She is playing hard to get. I'm hoping we can humanely trap her and get her to a NK shelter.


----------

